# Brusing......weird! Help!?!



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

About three weeks ago I noticed that I have brusing all around my neck. Everyone keeps pointing it out to me and asking what happened. I have no idea what happened or what the cause of it is. I do not bruse easy at all...so why could this be happening. Three weeks later my neck is still brused, and not my chest is brused and has little red bumps all over it. What is going on?!? I see the doctor this week but what could be causeing the brusing??? Anyone out there who can help?


----------



## Jane1721 (May 12, 2002)

I don't know about the little red bumps. I am glad you're seeing the doctor this week! Do they itch? Every so often I will break out in a horrible itchy rash (that is little red bumps)...starts on my torso and moves down my legs, never my arms or face. Dermatologist says I'm allergic to something I ate! Okay then.







As far as the bruising goes, I do not bruise easily either. I was hit by a foul ball at a baseball game and it hurt like a b!tch, but didn't leave a bruise. However, I develop bruises all over my hips and outer thighs for no apparent reason, and they take forever to go away. I never did see a doctor about that, however, if the bruises were on my neck like yours are, I might be more concerned.Let us know what happens.Jane


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

Yeah, for sure I will let you know! It is just so weird because I do not bruise and I didn't do anything to make the brusing occur....so what happened to cause this to occur? I do not understand but it is freaky! Why would brusing occure for no reason at all!?!?


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

How is your iron level? Could you be anemic???


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

Are you on any anti-depressants, like Prozac? They can cause bruising in some people. I take Prozac and I had a period of time where I was bruising quite a bit more than normal.


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

This is odd. I wake up about 3 times a week with scratch marks on me, but they go away in a day or two. I'd love to know what I do in my sleep!


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

No I do not think I am anemic, but never had my iron levels tested....I just hate needles. I don't think I am that violent to myself in my sleep either. No I am not on any antidepressents either (sometimes I think I should be) but yeah and I have not been strangled lately...lol what could this be? I had surgery the end of January on my feet could it be a symptom? Perhaps a vitamin defeciency?


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

I just found another hematoma on my thigh







I don't know either where they come from but it's been the past 2 months where I've gotten these massive bruises - mainly on my thighs and upper arms. I work out at a gym 4x a week and run 1 mile every day, I also lost about 20 lbs and quit smoking. Possibly I've become anemic. I know I am hypoglycemic.


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

My mother was getting huge purple bruises on her body and she found out it was from all of the Motrin she was taking for a tooth problem.Do any of you take a lot of ibuprofen or aspirin?


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

I do take Ibusprofen but not daily......


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

I take alot of ibuprofen during my period for the cramping and I just finished my period. Maybe that accounts for it. I'll have to try and keep track of when the bruising occurs.


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

I have 6 small bruises on my chest, they are yellowish and 2 of them on my back. I have 3 purple bruises on my neck which seem to be fading. But the ones on my chest and back the skin feels rough only it that spot and they are lined up perfect vertically on my chest and back. Three on my right and three on my left (chest) I thought it may be from my bra straps but I checked and it isn't. Then 2 lines up vertically on my back! IT is sooo weird!


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

I would go to the doctor and get a blood test if I were you. You might deficient in iron, or other vitamins and minerals.It's good to get it checked out.


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

I've discovered about 3 (2 large & 1 small) bruises on the inside area of my rt arm. I'm not having my period which means no ibuprofin-taking. I actually had someone at the hosp where I work ask me about the bruises. He didn't come out and actually ask if I was being abused, but I got the feeling that's what he was getting at. I put on a good coating of self-tanning lotion last night as I'm going to be at a grad party later. The tan has covered the bruises up pretty nicely.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

bluesclues, have you considered eczema as a cause for this? I've gotten reddish rough spots from that. Just a possibility for the ones that seem to be in a line, suggesting some sort of irritation...Unexplained, excessive bruising can be indicative of so many things... I'd get this checked out by a dr. And a blood draw to test for anemia really isn't that bad! Nothing compared to the kinds of discomfort your typical IBS sufferer goes through on a regular basis. You can do it!


----------

